# Dolmen Securities Presentation on NAMA - Dublin 17th September



## LDFerguson (8 Sep 2009)

All are welcome - private individuals, corporates, solicitors, accountants and financial intermediaries.

Oliver Gilvarry, head of research at Dolmen Securities, will present an update on NAMA and how it will affect the Irish economy.  This will review the agency and compare it to the other alternatives put forward such as nationalisation.  The impact on Irish banks and what it will mean for Irish banks in 2010 and beyond will also be discussed.  

Contact Fiona Martin on 01 6333846 or fiona.martin@dsl.ie to register your interest.


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dolmen Securities Presentation on NAMA - LIMERICK 6pm 10th September - Savoy Hote*

Another presentation will be held by Dolmen and Oliver Gilvarry on Thursday 17th September at 6.00 p.m. at their office at 75 St. Stephen's Green, Dublin 2.  By then the Dail debate on NAMA of the 16th will have occurred and can be discussed.  

Same contact details to register your interest.


----------

